# Why?



## Miss EMT (Sep 21, 2009)

I just want to know what made you think of becoming an EMT. I think it is important to remember why you became apart of the EMS family. Sometimes it is the only thing to fall back on when situations seem unbareable and you just want to give up.

I will start I guess. I was introduced to EMS by my ex. I really didn't know anything about it until I started hanging around with him. Anyways now that I am invovled in EMS there is no turning back. I love it. I love feeling like I am apart of a family. I love that I feel like someone is depending on me. There is nothing like being jolted out of bed by the sound of my pager going off. I love meeting people even if it is only for a short time. In that short time 
   A. I can make a difference in someones life or
   B. Somone can make a difference in my life
Feeling like theres someone out there who needs me is what keeps me going when things get tough.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2009)

I wanted to be a cop.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=14346

Post number 20


----------



## creative_soul (Sep 21, 2009)

I love helping people for one. Also, I get bored easily, so I need a career that is both interesting and fulfilling. Plus, let's face it, we all need money to live and I have a 17 month old daughter.


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats good that you like helping people. There is a guy in my class that he is only going into this for the money.


----------



## creative_soul (Sep 21, 2009)

Not to sound judgemental, but I don't think he will make it very far. It's a stressful job both physically and mentally. It's sad that people go into healthcare without really caring about the people they are there to help. I hope he either changes his mindset or realizes it isn't the job for him before he hurts himself or someone else.


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't know if he will or not. He is really cocky and set in his ways. He seems to care about no one except himself. Its really sad.


----------



## creative_soul (Sep 21, 2009)

Good luck to those who end up in his care. I think sometimes the universe has ways of taking care of the problems we people  do not. If he is not meant to be an EMT surely something will (eventually) take him elsewhere. I hope he does not hurt too many people in the meantime. How do you like medic school so far? I am just in an EMT-B class to start but plan on moving up once I have some feild experience.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I wanted to be a cop.



so did i. Later I also learned how many of the LEOs i work with wanted to be medics and or firefighters


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 21, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> so did i. Later I also learned how many of the LEOs i work with wanted to be medics and or firefighters... but weren't smart enough...



there, fixed it for ya, Life...  ^_^

j/k... I LOVE MY DEPUTIES...


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 21, 2009)

I hate that some people are only in EMS for the money. I mean im not saying money is bad but if thats all you care about something is wrong. One must have at least a little compassion for their patient


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 21, 2009)

*Question For anybody to answer*

Do you think someone can be too caring?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 21, 2009)

Miss EMT said:


> I hate that some people are only in EMS for the money. I mean im not saying money is bad but if thats all you care about something is wrong. One must have at least a little compassion for their patient



This thread is full of "in it for the money" talk... WHAT MONEY?  Want money in the Medical Field, go get your RN, PA, or MD...  not your EMT or EMT-P...  



Miss EMT said:


> Do you think someone can be too caring?



Depends... I have worked with people who were too into the hand holding and completely lost when it came to the Medicine (and made mistakes)... they wanted to get into medicine to help people without the ability ot actually medically help people.  Not saying that Handholding is bad... it is VERY important, but some people should be social workers and not Medical Providers... they are just good people who are not cut out for EMS...


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 21, 2009)

My parents are pushing for me to become an RN. I told them that I don't want to be an RN they just don't understand. They just keep saying well you will make good money. Well maybe I would if I did that but it wouldn't make me happy. I am happy with becoming a paramedic.


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 21, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> This thread is full of "in it for the money" talk... WHAT MONEY?  Want money in the Medical Field, go get your RN, PA, or MD...  not your EMT or EMT-P...
> 
> 
> 
> Depends... I have worked with people who were too into the hand holding and completely lost when it came to the Medicine (and made mistakes)... they wanted to get into medicine to help people without the ability ot actually medically help people.  Not saying that Handholding is bad... it is VERY important, but some people should be social workers and not Medical Providers... they are just good people who are not cut out for EMS...



Makes sense. As I said before I haven't had any bad calls yet so I am wondering how I will react when I get one. Should be interesting.


----------



## EMS_Junkie (Sep 21, 2009)

Summer of 2008.  I live in a small town probably about 700 people.  In the morning my mom came into my room and told me there was a big house fire just down the block.  So we went and checked it out. (Cuz you know, thats what we do in small towns.) I overheard one of the firefighters talking saying they need help on the team.  I was interested but when i asked they said that the ambulance service was needing more help, so i decided i would try out being an ambulance driver.  January 2009 I signed up for the EMT-Basic course.  THIS :censored::censored::censored::censored: IS AWESOME!! I LOVE IT!! I love helping people, i love being there.  Its fun and exciting!!!


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 21, 2009)

I live in a really small town. Probably less than 500 people. Put it this way, if you blink you will pass our town by. We don't even have one traffic light.


----------



## Burlyskink (Sep 21, 2009)

My main reason is that I really just wanted to help people in need, and I felt that I could do it this way.


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 21, 2009)

Miss EMT said:


> Thats good that you like helping people. There is a guy in my class that *he is only going into this for the money*.



SHOW ME THE MONEY!!!!!!  Sorry, couldn't help myself.  Seriously though, who gets into this job for the money???  And if someone does happen to know where the money is in EMS, please share that secret with me.  I really think he is going to be sadly disappointed.


----------



## creative_soul (Sep 21, 2009)

Do you think someone can be too caring?

I don't think someone can be too caring, I think people can care so deeply that EMS would be detremental to their mental well-being if they are unable to properly cope.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Sep 21, 2009)

I became an EMT because it's a prerequisite to being a paramedic.

There's money in EMS?  Since when?

And yes, if you care too much and become emotionally invested, you will be hurt when things go wrong and the patient dies... even if you do everything right.


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 22, 2009)

I only wanted to be a face in the crowd, but I also wanted to use my life to make a difference in the life of someone else. Since I wasn't accepted to the peace corps, no really.. No, I thought it would be fun. I enjoy sitting and talking to the elderly patients that call just because they're lonely, as much as I enjoy a nasty trauma. Life's a glove, and my hand fits. Write that down.


----------



## surname_levi (Sep 22, 2009)

im not going to lie...i want to see some crazy stuff. thats a reason i got into it. just dont confuse it with a jock personality, i take pt care seriously. but i like the real life situations, having to make quick decisions. and i learn lessons from the pt and its surroundings.

hope that makes sense


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 22, 2009)

I wonder how many people expect it to be like Hollywood makes it look?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

Why? Because nursing school was full. I heavily regret my decision. I wish I would've used the time to take some sciences and math classes or something that would have better prepared me for nursing instead of taking the EMS route.


----------



## EMS49393 (Sep 22, 2009)

I like being the boss of chaos.  It was also a pre-requisite to paramedic which has made me the ultimate boss of chaos.  I also love a good crisis when it's not my own.


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 22, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> I became an EMT because it's a prerequisite to being a paramedic.
> 
> There's money in EMS?  Since when?
> 
> And yes, if you care too much and become emotionally invested, you will be hurt when things go wrong and the patient dies... even if you do everything right.



Wow those instructors have been lying to us all along. lol. jk.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> I became an EMT because it's a prerequisite to being a paramedic.
> 
> There's money in EMS?  Since when?
> 
> And yes, if you care too much and become emotionally invested, you will be hurt when things go wrong and the patient dies... even if you do everything right.



There's money in EMS, if you're the owner of a private EMS company.


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 22, 2009)

your probably right. Im not worried about the money. I wouldn't be doing this volunteer if I was worried about the money.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 22, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I wanted to be a cop.



*squeals and high fives* 

Me too!


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Sep 22, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> This thread is full of "in it for the money" talk... WHAT MONEY?  Want money in the Medical Field, go get your RN, PA, or MD...  not your EMT or EMT-P...



I was confused by those comments too. 

The class/duties looked more interesting than those of a CNA and I wanted a low-level medical certification for my short-term career goals.


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> There's money in EMS, if you're the owner of a private EMS company.



But you only have it till you're sued for medicare fraud.


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 22, 2009)

There are legal private ambulance services.


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 22, 2009)

Right......?


----------



## EMS49393 (Sep 22, 2009)

Miss EMT said:


> Right......?



Yeah... NO.  It's hard to tow the legal straight and narrow when you're big concern is your bottom dollar so you can continue to pay your employees minimum wage and make the payments on your Lexus.

I'm a not-for-profit type service girl myself.  I'm careful with billing and money inside the company, but it doesn't own us like it does in the private sector.

If I wanted to have a lot of money, I'd have been a millionaire, not a paramedic.  Sheeesh.


----------



## Achromatic (Sep 23, 2009)

EMS49393 said:


> Yeah... NO.  It's hard to tow the legal straight and narrow when you're big concern is your bottom dollar so you can continue to pay your employees minimum wage and make the payments on your Lexus.



Apropos of anything else, if you own a private ambulance company, and your big concern is squeezing every last dollar out of it, and you're driving a Lexus, you're doing something (well, several things) wrong...


----------



## Miss EMT (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I know we have some private ambulance services around here. They pretty much just do transport. So I wasn't for sure.


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 23, 2009)

I needed something to do.


----------



## 46Young (Sep 23, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> SHOW ME THE MONEY!!!!!!  Sorry, couldn't help myself.  Seriously though, who gets into this job for the money???  And if someone does happen to know where the money is in EMS, please share that secret with me.  I really think he is going to be sadly disappointed.



NYC 911 participating hospitals, particularly NY Presbyterian (Cornell) and NSLIJ CEMS pay well for the area. EMT's in the low 20's per hour, and medics from the upper 20's to low 30's. Just don't live in Manhattan, Nassau or Westchester Counties.

I've heard that some muni third service out in the Northwest pay very well. Otherwise, one needs to come over to the dark side (fire/EMS) to be gainfully employed. My EMS Capt, only 3 promos and 11 steps above me makes 38/hr based on 56 hours/wk plus another 13 grand in ALS incentives. This is an EMS only career track, so this is for working on an ALS txp unit exclusively. I'm sure other fire rescue depts will be happy to let you ride the box exclusively if you want. Much better pay/bennies for doing the same job.


----------



## 46Young (Sep 23, 2009)

EMS49393 said:


> Yeah... NO.  It's hard to tow the legal straight and narrow when you're big concern is your bottom dollar so you can continue to pay your employees minimum wage and make the payments on your Lexus.
> 
> I'm a not-for-profit type service girl myself.  I'm careful with billing and money inside the company, but it doesn't own us like it does in the private sector.
> 
> If I wanted to have a lot of money, I'd have been a millionaire, not a paramedic.  Sheeesh.



My first FT EMS job was for a large combo 911/IFT non profit hosp. I know what you mean. Meticulous detail is given towards documentation for billing purposes, but pt care is never adversely affected for financial gain. We had no pt steering, and our 911 and IFT were two seperate divisions, so you're entire shift was only 911 or only IFT, depending on the day. 

The health system realized that txp contracts with doctor's offices were quite lucrative, and is looking for more contracts to that end. Most of the IFT is between the system's hospitals. There are even contracts with towns that need a dedicated 911 ALS unit 24/7. They're guaranteed a profit per the contract. Dialysis runs were found to not be profitable, and were dropped. These strategies result in low financial stress, and allow for optimal pt care, staffing, and compensation for the employees (attracts the cream of the crop, giving pts the best talent around).


----------



## 46Young (Sep 23, 2009)

I was clued in to EMS by my two cousins, who were ex FDNY medics who left for hosp based EMS. I knew that a large part of the job is comfort care and holding the pt's hand, but I knew that I'd see a lot of cool stuff and actually treat pts when I went ALS. 

As far as money, I was set up pretty quickly at a high paying hospital that does NYC 911 and IFT. I knew that if I went medic, I would make almost as much as an RN. If I went RN, I could challenge the medic. What made me go the former route is love for the job, and more importantly, the need for a pension. The hosp. EMS gig was paying well, but life after retirement is financially frightening. Think about it. Observe the quality of life of your elderly pts.


----------



## Luno (Sep 23, 2009)

*Why I got into EMS*

I wanted a free season ski pass.  That's it.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 23, 2009)

Luno said:


> I wanted a free season ski pass.  That's it.



*takes notes on benefits*


----------



## Deltachange (Sep 28, 2009)

I got into EMS because of the first aid classes I took. After I used it the first time, I got hooked on helping people. The adrenaline is a nice side benefit as well.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Sep 28, 2009)

Lack of jobs in the philosophy factory after University.

Made money as a lifeguard through High School, started teaching FA and doing Campus Response during University. Decided by third year I enjoyed it more then the possibility of teaching and choices over the previous three years had made medical school a non-starter without essentially restarting my degree. (I was also fairly certain that I didn't have the academic discipline to succeed on that route.)

I was attracted to this profession by the changing work environment, the sense of comraderie, the intellectual challenge, the ability to impact people's lives and honesty compels me to admit that as a child I was a sucker for trucks, loud noises and uniforms. That doesn't direct how I practice in the least, but I'm sure I'm not alone in that being part of the attraction early on.


----------



## PA_EMT688 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm at a point in my life where I'm looking at where I was, where I am and where I want to be. Looking for some meaning outside of family life and for ways to give back to the community. I know - sounds corny, but it's true.

I've had the thought in the back of my mind for years that I wanted to help people. Pretty sure that being a part of EMS is going to fulfill the above and then some.

I'm only 6 classes in for EMT basic, but the more I'm learning and the more I hear from the instructors, the more I'm sure this is one of the better decisions I've made in my life.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 1, 2009)

Miss EMT said:


> There is a guy in my class that he is only going into this for the money.



Really?  Me too!

No, but in all seriousness, public service is just a calling for me.  And since I like medicine and a bit of excitement...


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 1, 2009)

Miss EMT said:


> Do you think someone can be too caring?



absolutely.  Think about this.  What if you had a healthcare professional who didn't want to do anything painful or uncomfortable to a patient because they were too caring.  Wouldn't that be a problem?


----------



## MrUgly (Oct 1, 2009)

I just had this conversation today.  I was asked why did I want to be an EMT when I make good money at my day job.  Simple answer:  I hate my day job.  I get -0- professional satisfaction; I sit on my *** all day and watch Hulu streams and wait for my phone to ring.  

As an EMT, I am meeting people, and making their lives a bit better.  My wife has already approved my going to medic school so I can keep volunteering and do more.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 2, 2009)

I initially became an EMT because medicine has always been an interest to me and i figured what better of a way to expose myself to the feild. I am also extremely happy that I took the class because I love the feild, and it turned me away from engineering and towards the possibility of med school... again. However, this time I don't think my mind is going to change... again.


----------



## downunderwunda (Oct 2, 2009)

Too lazy to get a real job


----------



## foxfire (Oct 2, 2009)

I loved the lights and sirens as a kid and remember watching "Rescue 911" shows and just being in awe of the people that did that stuff.^_^
now I love the adrenaline rush and being there for others. Fast pace, caring for others.
oh and I still love the lights and sirens My family thinks I am crazy to be able to identify who is resonding to what kind of call without even seeing them.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 2, 2009)

Nursing school had a waitlist


----------



## Theo (Oct 2, 2009)

Woke up one morning, looked at myself in the mirror, and knew that I had more to offer this world. Did some research and went back to school to get my degree in Emergency Medical Services. 

Upon completion I'll leave behind 12+ fairly unrewarding years spent working for a software company.


----------



## twinstar_ca (Oct 4, 2009)

didn't know i wanted to be in EMS originally. my dad was in the RCMP and i never wanted to be a policeman. spent 2 years after high school as a banker, then a year as a business analyst... was living in the basement suite of a couple where the male partner owned the EMS... started hanging out and going on calls.. tough to wear a suit and tie after about 4 months... the rest is hx as they say... 17 years in the biz... now i teach safety programs... love it just as much as i did being on the street... B)


----------



## MCGLYNN_EMTP (Oct 8, 2009)

My mom was dating a paramedic with 20 years experience when I was a senior in highschool (3 years ago)...I knew I wanted to be in the health care profession since I was a kid. My mom is an RN in the ER at a local hospital and I loved hearing her stories...I was going to go to school for nursing until my mom started dating that paramedic....Thats when I decided to start looking into EMS....I joined my local FD as a volunteer and The first wreck I ran I knew I was heading in the right direction..I dropped out of college and joined an EMT-B class within 2 weeks....5 months later I started working for Acadian Ambulance and about 2 years later..I'm a Paramedic now!! I love helping people in their time of need and just knowing that I did something for someone even if it was just provide a ride to the hospital...I helped someone in some way shape or form and thats what makes this allllll worth it.


----------



## firetender (Oct 9, 2009)

I had just gotten released from jail, Riker's Island, NY and having been in the medical profession (an OR Tech, busted in Nursing School, yes, that dopey weed!) I thought volunteering on a local ambulance would help structure my off hours and keep me free. Flushing Community Volunteer Ambulance Corps. started the ball rolling (1973) that changed my life.


----------



## firedog3700 (Oct 11, 2009)

Miss EMT said:


> Thats good that you like helping people. There is a guy in my class that he is only going into this for the money.



:lol:

Me?  'Cause the Chicks Dig It.


----------



## csly27 (Oct 11, 2009)

Miss EMT said:


> Thats good that you like helping people. There is a guy in my class that he is only going into this for the money.



lol well I guess he wont make it too far, anyone who is in this feild knows it is definatly not about the money. At least as a basic we dont make that much. If he wants money he should go to med school or becaome a lawyer lol


----------



## Dwindlin (Oct 11, 2009)

Thought it would look good on my CV to get into medical school (turns out I was wrong) and ended up loving it.  Still went to medical school but I still run a couple nights a week.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Oct 11, 2009)

Miss EMT said:


> Thats good that you like helping people. There is a guy in my class that he is only going into this for the money.



If hes getting into EMS for the money then he has made a huge mistake because ems doesnt pay all that much.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 11, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> SHOW ME THE MONEY!!!!!!  Sorry, couldn't help myself.  Seriously though, who gets into this job for the money???  And if someone does happen to know where the money is in EMS, please share that secret with me.  I really think he is going to be sadly disappointed.



EMS 911, ift, and industrial get paid rather well here in Canada.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Oct 11, 2009)

I have many reasons, but they all boil down to one big one- IT IS A CALLING!!! Once you get out there and get a taste of things then everything comes into line and you see that you are here because that's what God intended for you. You see that it was just meant to be and that it was part of His plan for you. Again, not forcing religion on people, just stating what I believe. If anyone else in the field has a spiritual drive behind their caregiving, feel free to PM me and we can talk about it. I have some good resources for faith-based responders. But again everybody has freedom of choice and if anybody doesn't agree with me then that's ok I understand.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 12, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> I have many reasons, but they all boil down to one big one- IT IS A CALLING!!! Once you get out there and get a taste of things then everything comes into line and you see that you are here because that's what God intended for you. You see that it was just meant to be and that it was part of His plan for you. Again, not forcing religion on people, just stating what I believe. If anyone else in the field has a spiritual drive behind their caregiving, feel free to PM me and we can talk about it. I have some good resources for faith-based responders. But again everybody has freedom of choice and if anybody doesn't agree with me then that's ok I understand.



I admire the fact that religion plays a role in your calling.  But just be careful.  Don't let religion come into play in any way when you are caring for patients.


----------

